# Keloid/Hypertrophic scars



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Anyone have experience with these.

Some people are susceptable to these while others aren't, they are generally more common in people with darker skin.

Theres a difference between the the types, but

Basically its when a wound heals, and then maybe even months later it continues to produce collagen and grows out the way (as in produding/raised). Hypertrophic stay in the area of the original wound, however keloids can continue to grow across the skin like a tumour.

I am susceptable to them on my chest but seemingly nowhere else (chest, arms and back are the most common, some people even get it when they have their ears pierced, or get a tattoo).

So anyway, I have about half a dozen red ones about the size of medium sized spots, from a few acne break outs on my chest. So I guess they are of the hypertrophic variety rather than keloid, thankfully.

I was wondering (and kind of worrried) that if my chest expands, gets tighter etc, the scars will grow also? I think I read that they might grow with pregnancy, but can't really find info on it.

Anyone have any input on this? Would be much appreciated as im considering delaying chest work (which im gutted about) until I see someone about it.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I have one also and they are a bastard to get rid of.

Most things I have read suggest that any attempt to get rid will make them come back bigger.

It's getting to the point that I'm going to try to get rid of mine soon as I'm sick to death of it.

I doubt training will affect them though.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

requested Info:

When it comes to hypertrophic scars, there are very few successful treatments currently available. The reason for these limitations in available treatments mainly has to do with the difficulty of eradication the scar since it is most notably reported as a reoccurring scar. What this means is that while many of the treatments may seem like they work immediately following the procedure, after a few months they come back. It is not yet clear as to why the hypertrophic scars for this but many dermatologists have their theories associated with it.

In any type of injury to the dermis, the body's natural reaction to it is to form a scar. This scar being formed is similar to that of a callous forming when you work too hard. It is just a natural defense mechanism to prevent any further injuries. In most cases the outermost layers of skin are damaged and therefore the scar can easily be remedied by removing these layers of skin. Unfortunately with the hypertrophic scars, they form under the papillary layer of skin which means it cannot just be eradicated with the normal scar remedies.

The worst type of scar you can get is of course a keloid with the scar being in a close second. The reasons for this is that just like a regular scar the hypertrophic scar only affects the traumatized area of skin but the keloids affect outside of this area.

The reasons that many people are looking at remedying a scar is that it is more common than that of a keloid scar and can even occur as a direct result of a surgical procedure. While they are reoccurring the hypertrophic scars also digress quicker which means that they are more likely to respond to a scar treatment than a keloid would.

The treatments that are available for scars vary on the actual scar. If it is a very noticeable scar it is also more likely to be harder to eradicate. If you have a scar and are looking at getting rid of it then your best option is to seek out a certified dermatologist who is better equipped at giving you the best treatment options for your scar.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Cheers max.

Yeah i've had them seen to a number of times, had them injected with cortisone on about 6 occastions, the first time they went away completely them came back 6 months later.

Now they dont really react.

Im seeming a dermatologist at the end next month to see if he can send me to get them lasered or something.

Was just wondering if anyone had experience with them and body building as I definately wouldn't want them to get any bigger. They haven't really grown at all yet and one or two are like 7 years old.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> I have one also and they are a bastard to get rid of.
> 
> Most things I have read suggest that any attempt to get rid will make them come back bigger.
> 
> ...


Where is yours if you dont mind me asking mate? Is it a big one? And its not been stretched?

The thing about them coming back bigger, that is really the more extreme treaments, although I believe mines are more red, and perhaps one has been deformed a little bit (broken up and looks a bit worse) by too many injections.

If they try and cut it off, theres a 50 percent chance it will come back and possible bigger. So i wont be going for anything as drastic as that.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Where is yours if you dont mind me asking mate? Is it a big one? And its not been stretched?
> 
> The thing about them coming back bigger, that is really the more extreme treaments, although I believe mines are more red, and perhaps one has been deformed a little bit (broken up and looks a bit worse) by too many injections.
> 
> If they try and cut it off, theres a 50 percent chance it will come back and possible bigger. So i wont be going for anything as drastic as that.


On my breastbone, it's about the size of my little fingernail.

Not extremely noticeable but I hate it with an immense passion and would absolutely adore to have it cut/burned/sliced out.

I'm being patient hoping some decent treatment comes out, but it's getting to the point now where I've had enough and I'm going to give it both barrels, and if it comes back, it's getting some more.

I don't get what you mean about stretching mate.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> On my breastbone, it's about the size of my little fingernail.
> 
> Not extremely noticeable but I hate it with an immense passion and would absolutely adore to have it cut/burned/sliced out.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate,

I mean as your chest is expanding, I guess it is tugging on the skin - you've not noticed any change in size/appearance? maybe because yours is lower.

Thats my main worry, mines are mostly at the centre of my upper chest or on my 'pecs'.

Yours sounds about the same as mines, although I have 6 - some are a bit smaller.

Pain in the **** eh, absolute eye sore - mines look like I have a spotty chest lol.

Since you only have the one you should ask your GP to refer you to a derm who will inject it if you like.

Then you could use maybe Dermatix silicone gel (ask him about it - largely unproven but some sources say it can work over time) for a while to try and keep it at bay.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Mine is centre of the chest too mate.

I've read a fair bit on google and nothing seems to work. You think this silicone thing works? I've read about using radiation and all sorts on them.


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Where is yours if you dont mind me asking mate? Is it a big one? And its not been stretched?
> 
> The thing about them coming back bigger, that is really the more extreme treaments, although I believe mines are more red, and perhaps one has been deformed a little bit (broken up and looks a bit worse) by too many injections.
> 
> If they try and cut it off, theres a 50 percent chance it will come back and possible bigger. So i wont be going for anything as drastic as that.


I guess if one of you has been through the corticosteroid injection route, you've probably already tried bio-oil and cross-friction massage to the scars? Worth a go, but the dermatologist will be the best person to advise. Best of luck.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

pod13 said:


> I guess if one of you has been through the corticosteroid injection route, you've probably already tried bio-oil and cross-friction massage to the scars? Worth a go, but the dermatologist will be the best person to advise. Best of luck.


Yea... I dont see CFF working on these bud. It works on many things like muscle adhesions and hypertension and I have even used it to get rid of calcium deposits but not hypertrophic scars. :bounce:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Mine is centre of the chest too mate.
> 
> I've read a fair bit on google and nothing seems to work. You think this silicone thing works? I've read about using radiation and all sorts on them.


http://new.dermatix.co.uk/

My Derm says results vary, and you need to use morning and night for atleast 90 days to expect to see a difference in appearance.

You can get a prescription from your GP though.

Thats promising to know yours hasn't gotten worse. Im still a bit nervous about it though lol.



pod13 said:


> I guess if one of you has been through the corticosteroid injection route, you've probably already tried bio-oil and cross-friction massage to the scars? Worth a go, but the dermatologist will be the best person to advise. Best of luck.


Bio-oil isnt really strong enough mate, for a raised scar like this.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> http://new.dermatix.co.uk/
> 
> My Derm says results vary, and you need to use morning and night for atleast 90 days to expect to see a difference in appearance.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. I've had mine over 20 years now so I don't think that stuff will help as it's not red or itchy, just ugly.

I want it totaly removed and if anything stays, I could stick just a normal, flat scar left but I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

MaxMuscle said:


> Yea... I dont see CFF working on these bud. It works on many things like muscle adhesions and hypertension and I have even used it to get rid of calcium deposits but not hypertrophic scars. :bounce:


Fair points, but it's not going to do any harm. We have pretty good success in post op scarring with this regime, but dermatology and plastics are the way to go with keloid certainly and hypertrophic. Good luck.


----------



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a keloid scar on my shoulder after a BCG vaccination and a couple of other small ones on my arm and leg.

i once had some injections in it that were meant to remove it but they seemed to just flatten it out rather than get rid of it.

I think surgery is the only option but it's a bit pricey. TBH it's always made me a bit self conscious about taking my shirt off in public..so bodybuilding is a no-no !!

That's also another reason why i've never tried an injectable steroid as i'm terrified i'll end up with massive scars on my **** from injections lol..

Anyone know how much exactly it costs to get a keloid scar removed? It's been there 20 years so about time i did something about it as i'm still feel a bit awkward if i have to go swimming or on the beach and take my shirt off.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Cheers mate. I've had mine over 20 years now so I don't think that stuff will help as it's not red or itchy, just ugly.
> 
> I want it totaly removed and if anything stays, I could stick just a normal, flat scar left but I don't think it's going to happen.


My worse one is 8 years old mate, none of mines are hurt or itchy.

I would settle for mine being skin colour to be honest, and a little less raised.

I think a cortisone injection might sort you out. Maybe look into it man, but ask a derm what he thinks first.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

joepeeps said:


> I have a keloid scar on my shoulder after a BCG vaccination and a couple of other small ones on my arm and leg.
> 
> i once had some injections in it that were meant to remove it but they seemed to just flatten it out rather than get rid of it.
> 
> ...


If its flat then thats prob as best as it can go mate.

I wouldnt risk surgery, it has less than a 50% success rate and can come back worse.

If they are on your arm and leg dont worry about it mate, mines are on my chest and some are angry red.

Read some promising stuff about pulse dye laser though, but I wont get my hopes up yet.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I've started using Dermatix again but I think im going to try Palmers Scar serum for a few months, ill let you know how I get on.


----------

